# Dewalt DCS370 cordless Band Saw



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

I have one and love it. The bottom portion Dewalt bought from Stout, per Dewalt rep.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

They actually came out in September. I have one and love it. The bottom part Dewalt bought from Stout. So for me it was a no-brainer as I have so many Dewalt batteries.:thumbup:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

DCooper said:


> They actually came out in September. I have one and love it. The bottom part Dewalt bought from Stout. So for me it was a no-brainer as I have so many Dewalt batteries.:thumbup:


Thanks for the info. I’m glad to see there is at least one person on the planet that owns one these things. 
How does it do with 3/8-inch threaded rod and strut as far as cut speed… is it faster than using a cordless reciprosaw?
The limited 2-1/2-inch cut depth doesn’t really thrill me, but like you, I already own a boatload of other DeWalt stuff, so I’m kind of married to it for a while. Since I can’t find one on display anywhere for a hands on, I wanted to make sure I’m not just buying a toy.

The press releases I found on the DeWalt and Tool Snob websites are dated from May of 2010, so that’s why I just assumed this had been out there for a while, but now since you mentioned that it’s only been available since September of last year, that would probably explain why I haven’t heard much about it.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

The speed compared to a cordless sawzall is not a comparison i can really make. What I will tell you is that I can hold anything I cut with it with one hand and saw in the other without worrying it will be ripped out my hand. The tool is smooth and quick as you eliminate a bunch of deburring or clean-up work. As a note- I actually special ordered mine through home depot. I have not used my cordless sawzall much since I got this. I would never think of cutting 3/8" rod or strut with a sawzall. A friend of mine has cut 6-32 and 8/32 with it while holding them with his hand... I wish I had a video to post. If you have used or looked at the Stout, its more or less the same but will use your batteries.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

If you want it for rod and strut and emt....so they make a metal circular saw like maketa and Milwaukee...I heard good things another them and not as big sure you can make cuts on the fly with limited space


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

coon88 said:


> If you want it for rod and strut and emt....so they make a metal circular saw like maketa and Milwaukee...I heard good things another them and not as big sure you can make cuts on the fly with limited space


I actually considered that saw at one time, but I noticed that for some reason Dewalt has discontinued the DW934 cordless metal cutting saw. I see that there are still some available through a few suppliers, but the bare tool is selling for the same price as the new cordless band saw.
http://www.dewalt.com/tools-discont...king-metal-cutting-circular-saw-dw934k-2.aspx


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

KayJay said:


> I actually considered that saw at one time, but I noticed that for some reason Dewalt has discontinued the DW934 cordless metal cutting saw. I see that there are still some available through a few suppliers, but the bare tool is selling for the same price as the new cordless band saw.
> http://www.dewalt.com/tools-discont...king-metal-cutting-circular-saw-dw934k-2.aspx


Never seen one of those in the field that is probably why it is being discontinued


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Never seen one of those in the field


That makes two of us. That Dewalt saw also seemed overpriced and outdated compared to the ones being offered by Makita and Milwaukee.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 10, 2009)

We use the crap out of the Dewalt cordless metal cutting saws. I would guess we have 20 of them at our shop of 20-24 guys. We just heard this morning from our supplier that they were discontinuing them, and when I did a google search this thread came up. 
Looks like we might have to look into the bandsaw. I really don't want to re-tool to another manufacturer since we have standardized on Dewalt. That way we can still use the same batteries and chargers.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

Do they make a vertical stand/ platform like there is for the stout?


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

Not yet. But I would bet you could use the stout one. If I see my friend who has the Stout this week I will check it out.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

DCooper said:


> Not yet. But I would bet you could use the stout one. If I see my friend who has the Stout this week I will check it out.


Ok thanks! I believe there are 4 contacts that match up with the base for the on off buttons..


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

After using the Stout for about 5 years, I wouldn't recommend anything else. Sure it's a different company and a different battery, but I bet no one has ever had their stout battery stolen.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Most of the reviews I can find for the Stout seem to say that the saw is great, but the battery life is poop. I’m hoping that the 18V Dewalt batteries work out better with this type of saw.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

KayJay said:


> I actually considered that saw at one time, but I noticed that for some reason Dewalt has discontinued the DW934 cordless metal cutting saw. I see that there are still some available through a few suppliers, but the bare tool is selling for the same price as the new cordless band saw.
> http://www.dewalt.com/tools-discont...king-metal-cutting-circular-saw-dw934k-2.aspx


i have used one of those saws to cut din rail. worked nicely


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

As crazy as it sounds i have one of these brand new in the box and have never used it. I bought it from my supplier who used it for a demo, one battery was stolen and the charger crapped out so i gave them $100 for it. I had 2 sawzalls crap out this yr and i have not got around to replacing them so maybe it is time to buy a new charger and another battery. One of those things you buy and put in the corner and forget about :whistling2:.


----------



## Doug Kanske (Feb 23, 2012)

*Stout vs Dewalt*

I have have had the opportunity for many years to play around with the Stout cordless band saw. For a long time it was the cat's meow. There were a couple problems that I have encountered over the years; battery life and durability being one of the worst problems. However, I managed to get my hands on one of the Dewalt cordless band saws today. I am very impressed. not only can you use the old Ni cad batteries that most everyone still has, but you can also use the new 18v Li-ion batteries that have come out in the last year or two. overall, the design is about the same. the trigger function on the Dewalt does not seem cheesy, or cheap like the stout's. The Dewalt seems to have more power, and battery life so far is leaving Stout in the dust. I also looked online for a decent review of the Dewalt, and have not seen anything that is noteworthy. Currently in our fleet we own about 70-80 of the Stout saws, and I cannot keep them on the shelf. I have a feeling that if Dewalt honors their trade up program, I will be switching over to the Dewalt version of the cordless band saw. Hope this helps. If I can I will try and upload a video with a side by side comparison in the next couple days. Happy Cutting. DK


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Metal saw blades for cordless saws*

http://www.tenryusawblades.com/proddetail.php?prod=74-111*Tenryu CF-13550M Cord-Free 5-3/8" X 50T; 10mm Bore; MTCG Grind; C.T. Saw Blade for Steel
**Details* 
When cutting conduit, strut, thread rod, and sheet metal for custom enclosures, I used a saw blade in my DeWalt. or Ryobi, or Bosch circular saws that was made by Tenryu saw blades they have either a 30 or 50 tooth blade for ferrous metal the part # is CF 13530 for 30 tooth, and CF 13550 for 50 tooth blades, found for price ranging $25.00- $40.00 cheaper than the saws for the specific use.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I've never got why there are specific Metal cutting circular saws. Why not just put a metal cutting blade in a circular saw and be done with it? Is there any other difference between the saws other than the blade?


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> Yeah I've never got why there are specific Metal cutting circular saws. Why not just put a metal cutting blade in a circular saw and be done with it? Is there any other difference between the saws other than the blade?


This Thread was about a bandsaw. I also promise that this bandsaw cuts cleaner, and therefore faster(if you de-burr) than a circular saw w/ metal blade.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cordless metal saws*

The only major difference I noticed in a metal cutting saw and a regular saw is the metal cutting saw has a enclosed cutting chip shoot, to prevent the discharge of the metal chips, we all wear safety glasses when we use power tools, don't we?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

DCooper said:


> This Thread was about a bandsaw. I also promise that this bandsaw cuts cleaner, and therefore faster(if you de-burr) than a circular saw w/ metal blade.


God forbid we go off topic.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Budman121 said:


> The only major difference I noticed in a metal cutting saw and a regular saw is the metal cutting saw has a enclosed cutting chip shoot, to prevent the discharge of the metal chips, we all wear safety glasses when we use power tools, don't we?


They also run at less RPMs.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

HugoStiglitz said:


> Do they make a vertical stand/ platform like there is for the stout?


The Dewalt saw is missing the four contacts, therefore making the stand a PITA to use.


----------



## HydroU (Jan 15, 2013)

*One hand band saw*

The DeWalt cordless band saw has more power than the Stout because the batteries are higher amp, and it has a stronger motor to handle it. I had been using the Stout saw for years and now switched to yellow. If you are questioning a recip or circ saw compared to a cordless band saw my only comment is try it. It is so easy you will laugh ur butt off. Sam


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The dewalt bandsaw kicks ass. that is all there is to it.


----------



## randyr_124 (Jan 25, 2013)

*dewalt*

hands down great tool, dont question the dewalt bandsaw, from my research dewalt and stout and milwakee(12v) are the only manufactures that offer a one hand band saw. which is great because you no longer need a vise you can hold what your cutting with one hand and the bandsaw in the other. but the cutting capacity for Milwaukee is 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" and the other two saws are 2". Ive used mine to cut up to 2" rigid and it cuts like butter


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome saw. It will always have a spot in my tool bag.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

coon88 said:


> If you want it for rod and strut and emt....so they make a metal circular saw like maketa and Milwaukee...I heard good things another them and not as big sure you can make cuts on the fly with limited space



I have a Milwaukee circular saw and it works great for demo. Also have a couple 18v portabands, just so convenient.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Awesome saw. It will always have a spot in my tool bag.


You must have a huge tool bag!


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

butcher733 said:


> You must have a huge tool bag!





















:thumbsup:


----------



## BELCO (Feb 15, 2011)

I got mine for a bargain. Sure comes in handy out on the airfield where there isn't a plug closer than a mile away.


----------

